

Show HN: Planplex – Cloud project planning - cyberguijarro
http://www.planplex.com

======
randsp
Looking through the app, it looks well crafted but not so compelling in the
UI. Anyway, i've been looking into many project management tools with a Gantt
chart approach and i think this is what i need. A few options should be more
accesible like user assignations and activities registrations. The
collaborative approach is pretty cool and save/undo actions are really useful
to create a draft planning. I will follow this app closely.

~~~
cyberguijarro
Thanks for the feedback! UI improvement is definitively our top ongoing
effort. Other features such as external links and printing are planned as well
for our next release.

